# How can I increase seo score for my website?



## INTUITIONSOFTEC (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi Everyone, 
Good Day, My website old more than 3 Years, and I want to know how can I increase my SEO Score to my website.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make the site mobile friendly. Remember, most users are now viewing it on a hand held device.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

That reply doesn't answer the question about seo. I think it is a well guarded secret.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Five Ways to Improve your Site's Ranking (SEO)


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Also, what is your website. If i can look at it i can help you bettter.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Google announced on May 28 that it would start ranking sites based on three new ranking metrics it calls “Core Web Vitals”: the speed at which a site loads; the speed at which a user can first interact with a site; and a site’s visual stability when loading.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Morris. I don't have a site to view but hope for the future.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Sorry...your name is wmorri.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

BrentC said:


> Thanks for your reply Morris. I don't have a site to view but hope for the future.



I think he was probably addressing the thread starter, which isn't you. :wink:


----------



## mobit (Jan 11, 2021)

1) Remove website errors for seo like if missing headings, html errors etc..
2) website should be fully responsive.
3) website should be super fast
4) website should have handsome backlinks
5) website should have nice blog with attractive articles.


----------



## pencil90 (Jun 21, 2018)

PageSpeed Score , traffic


----------

